# Puppy Food or Adult Food?



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Eros will be 6 months old soon and I am thinking of switching him to adult food now since he's still eating puppy food. Is it too soon to make the change? How old were your babies when you switched from puppy to adult food?

<div align="center">Thanks,
Desiree & Eros


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I think you generally change at about 1 year (older for big dogs), at 6 months he is still growing and maturing and needs all the nutrition he can get :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I think you generally change at about 1 year (older for big dogs), at 6 months he is still growing and maturing and needs all the nutrition he can get :biggrin:[/B]


Ok, I'm going to say the oposite to Kylie - just to mix it up a little! LOL - even though what Kylie has said makes PERFECT sense to me, I was told by both the vet & Dakota's breeder that it was ok to switch (gradually of course) to adult at around 5 - 6 months, which I did with both H & D.

Interesting thread - as I said, Kylie has made perfect sense - I especially agree with the 'older for bigger dogs' part, but I didn't do it that way at the time, it will be interesting to see other's thoughts.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think while they are still growing the puppy food had more protein and nutrition, our vet said we could do it gradually from 8 months with Koko, but he was getting tired of the puppy food too, so I switched to a food for all ages with him, but I did it gradually though. He did seem to have a growing spurt from about 6 months. He reached his ideal weight at about 8 to 9 months and hasn't gained any more so I guess it worked out fine for him


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

:blush: I bow out to the more experienced Maltese owners


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I waited a full yr before I switched my guys over. Personally, I dont think I would do it before 9 mo old.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I just recently switched Maggie over to Canidae, which is an all life stages food. We both love it! I believe that a number of others use Canidae and highly recommend it as well.


----------

